# Grandma and her rope



## emtin04 (Mar 23, 2009)

Recently my partner and I were dispatched to a local hospital to take this elderley lady to a local psyche ward, upon arrival at hospital we were told the reason she is going to the unit, grandma enjoyed to tie herself up and "take care" of herself, which had us both green with the thought, well she got the rope too tight and began to suffocate, the only thing to think to do was WHAT ELSE press her life alert button, those POOR cops, well long story short, the top it off, when my partner walked into the room, the pt's gown was open, so my partner simply asked to pt to turn around, so she could tie her up, at this point I was fighting every action not to laugh, the pt simply replied, NOT TOO TIGHT THIS TIME HONEY, THE LAST TIME KINDA SUCKED!!!!!!!!!!! At this point we both lost it.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 23, 2009)

> the only thing to think to do was WHAT ELSE press her life alert button, those POOR cops,



How about that poor elderly suffocating lady?


----------



## rmellish (Mar 23, 2009)

I thought it was a funny story.


----------



## TheAfterAffect (Mar 23, 2009)

Sasha said:


> How about that poor elderly suffocating lady?



How about its humor, Calm down there Ms Serious.


----------



## FTRPO (Apr 3, 2009)

The story is funny yeah but in all honesty what was she supposed to do if she was being suffocated? It doesnt really matter how it happened. But yes funny.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Apr 3, 2009)

All I can say is .......Oh dear......... :unsure:


----------



## DavethetrainWreck (Apr 9, 2009)

auto erotic asphyxiation is no longer cool now that grandma does it. so share this story with the kids to end the fad.


----------



## Wee-EMT (Apr 9, 2009)

No grandma no!!!


----------



## Stewart1990 (Apr 19, 2009)

There she went, ruinin' it for the rest of us....


----------



## Hockey (Apr 19, 2009)

Kinky

My kind of woman


----------



## Stewart1990 (Apr 19, 2009)

Hockey9019 said:


> Kinky
> 
> My kind of woman




I'm trying to figure out if you are referring to the old woman or someone else <_<
LOL


----------



## willbeflight (May 3, 2009)

emtin04 said:


> Recently my partner and I were dispatched to a local hospital to take this elderley lady to a local psyche ward, upon arrival at hospital we were told the reason she is going to the unit, grandma enjoyed to tie herself up and "take care" of herself, which had us both green with the thought, well she got the rope too tight and began to suffocate, the only thing to think to do was WHAT ELSE press her life alert button, those POOR cops, well long story short, the top it off, when my partner walked into the room, the pt's gown was open, so my partner simply asked to pt to turn around, so she could tie her up, at this point I was fighting every action not to laugh, the pt simply replied, NOT TOO TIGHT THIS TIME HONEY, THE LAST TIME KINDA SUCKED!!!!!!!!!!! At this point we both lost it.





That is way too funny!!


----------



## Eydawn (May 3, 2009)

Hey, at least she was smart enough to call and cool enough to crack jokes about an obviously awkward situation! Kudos to her. Our patients' personal lives are varied and intriguing... 

LOL. 

Wendy
CO EMT-B


----------



## Onceamedic (May 3, 2009)

how exactly does the practice of auto-erotic asphyxiation qualify an individual for the psych ward?  I know its dangerous, but so is sky diving, motocross, etc. etc.  

Is it because this practitioner is female (as opposed to the vast majority that are male)? - or is it because she is a gramma - and old people aren't supposed to like sex?  

Anyone know?

And where is this repressive place - cause as a gramma myself, I sure wouldn't want to engage in anything that would get me committed!


----------



## Sapphyre (May 3, 2009)

Kaisu, my guess is they chose to ignore the auto-erotic part, and call it an attempted suicide....


----------

